# Kayo-mma is back march 2011



## Vulturemma (Aug 19, 2009)

KAYO-MMA is back with a bang in March 2011! The venue for our next explosive event will be in Slough.

We are also looking for sponsors; like previous events the show will be televised on the Active Channel-Sky Channel 281 The Active Channel: Health, Sports and Fitness . Photos can be viewed at Numero 97 - Thomas Humpage under adventure sports.

The event will be held at The Centre Conference Venue, Farnham Road, Slough SL1 4UT.

We are now looking for fighters for our next show which will consist of 12-15 bouts taking place in a cage. We are looking for male and female fighters in all categories: K1, Muay Thai, amateur, Semi-Pro and Pro.

Weight classes:

Bantamweight- over 126 lbs. to 135lbs./57.2kg to 61.2kg

Featherweight - over 135 lbs. to 145lbs./ 61.2kg to 65.8kg

Lightweight - over 145 lbs. to 155 lbs. / 65.8kg to 70.3kg

Welterweight - over 155 lbs. to 170 lbs. / 70.3kg to 77.1kg

Middleweight - over 170 lbs. to 185 lbs. / 77.1kg to 83.9kg

Light Heavyweight - over 185 lbs. to 205 lbs. / 83.9kg to 93kg

Heavyweight - over 205 lbs. to 265 lbs. / 93kg to 120.2kg

Amateur rules competitor will have FBT 8oz gloves, headshots standing only and 2 x 4min rounds

Semi-Pro rules will have FBT 8oz gloves, there will be headshots stand and on the ground and 2 x 5min rounds

Both amateur and semi-pro rules no elbow, no knee to head, no neck cranks, no heel hook and no foot locks.

Pro rules will have pro mma gloves rules include elbows on the ground and 3 x 5min rounds.

Fighters will get paid well and in addition, they will also receive generous commission from any tickets they sell. If you are interested please contact me on [email protected]

View our website www.kayo-mma.co.uk also check out our facebook group KAYO-MMA for further information.

Regards

KAYO-MMA Team


----------



## gavin the cat neaverson (Nov 18, 2010)

hi i sent you details for your next event but havent heard anything cheers


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking forwards to getting in the cage for this one!! Always a good show put on by the guys if you are in the area and you can make it.


----------

